# OEM clutch Install



## russpe (Dec 25, 2012)

I bought my '06 M Roadster with about 40K miles on it and had a friend install an aftermarket (UUC Motorsport) clutch/pressure plate/flywheel etc. I knew I needed it when I had trouble shifting after a day at the track. Even after that, I never liked the 1st to 2nd shift during hard acceleration but just lived with it. Now a few years later I have time to do it myself so I'm going with a completely new setup using all OEM parts. I'm wondering also if I should go with a new shifter but worried that a short shift aftermarket might make shifting even worse. Also, while I have the transmission out would it make sense to have it checked out? I love the car and really don't abuse it much but when I do spirited driving I want it to shift flawlessly, is that asking too much? Is there a really good shifter I should consider?

I wish I had done this when I had it all apart last year to replace the slave cylinder and pivot pin on the clutch fork (and also rebuilt the shifter with new bushings) but at the time I thought this would solve the problem.


----------

